# Looking for pair of pet rats in Maryland, DC, Baltimore area



## scrapgirl3 (Jan 30, 2008)

I have been having a hard time finding some nice pet rats for my daughter. I would prefer not to use a pet store, but I can't find any breeders in my area. I have looked at various rat web sites but maybe I'm not looking in the right place. Does anyone have any suggesstions of where to look or lives in my area that has or will have pets available soon? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Looking for pair of pet rats in Maryland, DC, Baltimore*

Do check any and all local humane societies, and Kim's Ark (kimsarkrescue.org). Kim's Ark is based further north, but does have links to rats outside their normal area.

There are many needy rats out there!


----------

